# ? HOW AMAZON CLONED A NEIGHBORHOOD TO TEST ITS DELIVERY ROBOTS ?



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.wired.com/story/how-ama... NL 061419 (1)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=nl


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

What will happen to all these DSP companies that invested their money into Amazon delivery? Will Amazon offer them 10k to walk away and become drone operators?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Tank_Driver said:


> What will happen to all these DSP companies that invested their money into Amazon delivery? Will Amazon offer them 10k to walk away and become drone operators?


They can buy hunting hawks...

Free food for life plucking delivery drones out of the air...

Then they can sell stolen amazon loot at the swap meets pawn shops and craigslist and spray paint the cameras on SDVs and jimmie open the door to sleep in it while it's disabled.

Hunting hawks... the pitbull of the future...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Kill the delivery robots with fire.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.wired.com/story/how-ama... NL 061419 (1)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=nl


DID THEY CLONE OPPORTUNISTS
THIEVES
DRUG ADDICTS
HOMELESS
WINOS
AND BORED TEENAGERS ?

I BET THE ROOMBA CAT WILL RIDE THEIR BOT THROUGH THE NEIGHBORHOOD.

Looks like a garbage pail on wheels !

Will be much better after covered in grafitti !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I was thinking about these bots and drones the other day.

From what I've read a typical van delivery carries 200 packages per day. That means two hundred drones delivering one package over the same route.

A bot might take what 1-3 packages? That's about a hundred bots.

Then these drones/bots have to go back to a distribution center after _*each *_delivery to be reloaded again. How much time and labor is this going to take?

Multiply this by all the different delivery services. Then add all the pizza and grocery deliveries.

There will be hundreds of thousands of these things. Cities are already looking at banning scooters. Drones and bots won't be far behind.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> I was thinking about these bots and drones the other day.
> 
> From what I've read a typical van delivery carries 200 packages per day. That means two hundred drones delivering one package over the same route.
> 
> ...


TheseTECHNO GEEKS DO NOT THINK PAST THEIR NOSES!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

The perils of robot delivery like vandalism etc... pail in comparison to employee issues

Employee legal issues 100x external legal risk
Employee theft 100x...
Employee vandalism 100x...
Employee reliability....

Everyone who has managed retail knows, the worst by far losses come from within


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> The perils of robot delivery like vandalism etc... pail in comparison to employee issues
> 
> Employee legal issues 100x external legal risk
> Employee theft 100x...
> ...


LIKE THESE THINGS WONT BE EXPLOITED ?

it will be like a Rabbit crossing a football field of coyotes.

It WONT GET FAR.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> DID THEY CLONE OPPORTUNISTS
> THIEVES
> DRUG ADDICTS
> HOMELESS
> ...


U must reside in the good part of New Orleans ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> U must reside in the good part of New Orleans ?


Criminals take an UBER to expand their opportunities.

( not everyone who shoots a deer lives in the forest. . . no ?)



Cold Fusion said:


> U must reside in the good part of New Orleans ?


I WAS talking about the GOOD PARTS.

those things will be " target practice" in the bad parts.


----------



## Dataman19 (Sep 12, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.wired.com/story/how-ama... NL 061419 (1)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=nl


If Amazon knows so much? Why do I keep getting routed down country roads to "No Thru Fare - Private Property" gates while out on route. OR being told that I am supposed to turn right or left into a block wall ( the wall or fence is literally a cross the roadway) to go down the road on the other side?


----------

